# For those VERY well endowed...



## croleRN (Apr 6, 2006)

OK - so I have to start a group to support those of us whose breasts are








HUGE!!!
I know many friends who are smaller cup sized - and think having very large breasts is wonderful. But if you can rest your chin on your chest (and not because you are uber flexible) - you understand why it is not so fun.

So if you'd like to join the group; feel free - hopefully we can support each other in pain (literally).

I currently have been sized at 34K; third child (bigger w/ each)
I am a small person - 5'3" and already am developing (probably) permanent issues. Back, neck pain, headaches - even chest pain at times.
What about trying to find clothes to fit - bras; shirts; OMG - bathing suits! Or a nice dress - it is impossible.

I can't wait until I am done nursing - so I can seriously have surgery. But since my kids nurse at least 2-3 years; that won't be anytime soon.


----------



## akind1 (Jul 16, 2009)

I am not as large, I am a 40G. but my friends do not understand my nursing bra struggles! They say, try walmart, or Motherhood. Neither carries bras, or good bras, in my size. I was a DD before pregnancy and I don't understand why most nursing bras only go up to DD -

I love my new Bravado Bliss bra!it was alot cheaper than the anita I tried.

I am plus size do tops are ok to find, but if I was tiny with big boobs, it would be alot more difficult!


----------



## Ambystoma (Mar 26, 2009)

Sigh. I'm a 34G before baby, and not really fitting into my bras now. But, I fear getting re-measured.

Yep, went bathing suit shopping today. I am thinner than I have been in 5 years due to breastfeeding I guess and I would be super excited about bathing suits except for the stretch marks (not to mention giant basooms). But I generally could buy separates but I am embarrassed of showing off my stretch marked belly. And I'm sure you all know how 1 pieces do. I think I may have found something workable for a decent price.

Anyone else have family members try to convince them your boobs would smother your baby to death while breastfeeding?







I would laugh...


----------



## slsurface (May 8, 2007)

So glad to come across this! Me and a friend of mine IRL are currently dealing with this. We are both currently size H/I. I've got my second LO on the way (only 3 more weeks), my friend had a baby boy in January. The biggest irritation is finding a nursing bra that fits and is relatively comfortable. Luckily I just found a boutique in my area that sells bras in our size - so I don't have to resort to online shopping for a bra any more. The other issue is that both of us are fairly tall and thin and shirts in our size are far, far too small in the chest. I really need tailored shirts, but can't possibly afford such a thing!


----------



## BallardBaby (Jan 17, 2009)

Hi ladies! I'm not quite as big as you gals (40 DDD) but have definitely had my share of nursing difficulties because of my size. I also have tiny nipples, making nursing very challenging for me and baby. In fact, my 11-month-old daughter has nursed exclusively on the nipple shield for her entire life. I am grateful for this invention and think I would be just pumping her bottles without it! It was really sad for the first few months as I was always trying to get off the shield, and even now I still try to encourage her to go without, but it is just not happening!

I remember when one of the many lactation consultants came to our house when my dd was just one day old and she tried to convince me that the football hold would be easiest to start with. She was like, OK, use your hand to hold baby's head, then use your other hand to hold your breast up, and then use your other hand to make a C-shape with your nipple and I was like, which hand?? I only have two! She looked seriously flummoxed! Did I mention she had eensy teensy breasts?

Anyway, the second consultant was much better and she taught me how to side-lie and said that bigger-busted gals often need their hubbies to supply that "third hand" for the first few weeks. It made me feel so much better! I have also noticed that side-laying nursing is a challenge for our smaller-busted friends, so that's one thing we've got going for us!!

I wanted to mention quickly to you guys that Glamourmom just made a "bigger bust" version of their extra long nursing tank. I absolutely love it! Hope it helps some of you mamas!


----------



## croleRN (Apr 6, 2006)

Glad to hear there are more of US out there!
Someone else had a thread going for nursing bras for bigger sizes. Fancee Free & Goddess are the ones I have used. The one Anita bra I tried ran very small; although it was with my first or second babe - can't remember. But even when trying to find a non-nursing bra - can be very difficult!!

Today - it was very hot and humid -leaning over to wipe off the baby (sitting in the bouncer) and I actually got very lightheaded when I tried to stand up. I totally felt all of the weight in my neck. I am hoping - that as I loose some of the pregnancy weight - that I can loose in the bustline too. I know that the majority of my bust size is Not mammary (milk-making) tissue; but adipose (fat). And with my first daughter - that happened...I was actually smaller than before pregnancy!

Ballard Baby - I did see that new tank; had I been the size I was w/ my first (34F) or even second (34H); I probably would try it. But I am beyond help now. But it looks great!


----------



## akind1 (Jul 16, 2009)

Side lying at first was a challenge, because of the big-boobness I couldn't see DS's latch. We finally figured it out around 3 months - when he started really being able to latch without much help from me.

What is with the football hold? the LC at the hospital also encouraged this, since I was obviously large chested and had had a c-section (typical intervention spiral, I knew it would happen if I was induced, but went all the way to 42 weeks, and ran out of options!) - it worked ok in the hospital but felt so . . .unnatural!

what worked really well for us at first was the cross cradle hold, supporting baby with opposite hand and directing the boob with boob-sided hand (left breast, use left hand for boob). Now that he is bigger, we just use the regular cradle hold.

before I really figured how great cami's are, I got nursing tops from Motherwear. now I just use a cami under a looser top, and pull the cami down and the shirt up to nurse.

The salesperson at Motherhood was like, you can find bras online (on their website) in your size. I was like, NOOOO, I can't! I looked already.

do any of you do underwire? I have been avoiding it (and sort of missing it - lift and separate, anyone?) for fear of mastitis and clogged ducts.


----------



## KristyDi (Jun 5, 2007)

I'm currently a 40F which is down some from just after dd was born. I was a G then.

I gave up on nursing bras all together and just wore XXL Target nursing tanks all the time. They aren't very supportive and give me a uni-boob, but they're cheap and I don't have to fuss with ordering online and sending back what dosen't work.

Now that I almost never have to NIP (dd is 2) I just wear normal bras. At home I'm always bra-less. I always wear underwire bras. I like this one because if I need to NIP it pulls aside pretty easily. Although looking at that site it appears they don't have my size anymore


----------



## akind1 (Jul 16, 2009)

I was wearing Lane Bryant bras while pregnant and pre-pregnancy. My problem was the G sized UW bra fabric came up really high on the sides and that was extremely uncomfortable.

Yeah, I have given into the uniboob. the Anita and Bravado Bliss aren't quite uni-boob. instead of pure straight across, it is like two hills, but doesn't go completely flat in the middle like with an underwire.


----------



## wishin'&hopin' (Jun 2, 2008)

Hi there, yup 36/38 J here...sigh. And, I've ordered a couple of bras (oh, I hope they come soon!) from motherwear to try out (I already have a Goddess bra in my size, I'm the one who posted the nursing bra question). The lane bryant bras gave me a horrible rash so I won't wear those and I have a back ordered bra I ordered so long ago from birth and baby that I don't remember what style it was.

Otherwise, thanks for starting this thread!

The football hold didn't work for us at all...and it was what the LC at the hospital suggested. We do the classic cradle hold with my opposite hand supporting my breast. Sometimes I set the baby in the dip in my lap when sitting cross legged and nurse him so that he's a bit more upright.

My biggest complaint of the moment tho' is that I NEED 2 hands to nurse...and I don't see that changing. I had images of reading while nursing--and who are these folks who can NAK?!


----------



## Carhootel (Jul 16, 2008)

soooo happy to see this thread! I'm a 36I right now and like the OP I plan on getting surgery when I'm done breastfeeding all the kids I'll have, which is one more (maybe 2). I don't have any real serious issues/pain yet but I do have a little, I'm actually amazed how little I have. I have serious bra/shirt issues. I don't even try to get nice dresses or bathing suits - blah. I seriously wonder how much weight I'll lose once these massive breasts are gone. I feel like I have udders. blugh


----------



## croleRN (Apr 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Carhootel* 
soooo happy to see this thread! I'm a 36I right now and like the OP I plan on getting surgery when I'm done breastfeeding all the kids I'll have, which is one more (maybe 2). I don't have any real serious issues/pain yet but I do have a little, I'm actually amazed how little I have. I have serious bra/shirt issues. I don't even try to get nice dresses or bathing suits - blah. I seriously wonder how much weight I'll lose once these massive breasts are gone. I feel like I have udders. blugh

My pain has actually increased w/ each child. (As they have increased, and I have gotten older too.) In fact we had talked about having more - but I said no - which DH is fine with. I can't do this for much longer!
But shirts are SO difficult! I manage to find (ugly







, but they hold the JUGS!







) Especially since nothing is really "flattering" at this size. So I try for just - Non-attention grabbing. DS is 10 wks - so I've been getting away w/ my maternity shirts - but I' m going to have to find another alternative.


----------



## akind1 (Jul 16, 2009)

wishin' - I am finally -sometimes - able to read and nurse! I sit in the glider with DS on a small throw pillow for support, and usually have one hand free I can read a paperback. or sidelying I have both hands free, but only one really available for holding the book,as the other arm is under my head. Granted, this is not all the time, and mostly when DS is sleepy. otherwise he wants to tear at the pages. I was not able to do this until around 4 months I think.

I wish I had shirt ideas for you thinner mamas with big busts; I have gone up a shirt size, even though I've lost weight, to manage the boobs. Dresses I can do if they are wrap style or if they are button front. I have been sticking with the looser tops with camis. I was so looking forward to some more body hugging styles after dressing in loose stuff while pregnant! but at least while nursing it is not to be.

my mother's boobs went down a bit after each pregnancy. I was hoping I would be so lucky. we'll see







I haven't any pain or discomfort really, except around moon-time - and only in my low back. I really just wish bras weren't so expensive! my favorite pre-pregnancy bras were leMystere, but they weren't cheap either. but they were fantastic!


----------



## Earthy Birthy (Sep 26, 2004)

After years of searching for a good nursing bra (and failing), I finally found bras that I LOVE: Bella Materna. Unfortunately, they only go up to a G/H and I had to order them online. I bought two of the Ruched Clip Bralet bras, and they lasted through 2+ years of nursing. It pained me to spend that much on bras, but they provided great support, lasted very well, and even looked a little sexy (for a nursing bra) to boot!


----------



## greenbeanmama (Jul 14, 2007)

Howdy! So glad to hear of other busty gals out there! I'm currently a 38/40 G, and the plan is to get surgery after we're done having babies. I was way more okay with surgery until I actually read about the procedure. All I can say is "ouch".

Nursing positions: football hold just didn't work. I nurse on the floor, sitting cross-legged most of the time. For some reason, I have figured out different holds for the left and right side, that aren't interchangeable at all. As for laying down to nurse, I love it! My daughter is a squirmy wormy at night, so it's a good thing I have elasti-boob to stretch with her movements!

So, I too struggle with shirts. I'm a jeans-and-t-shirt kind of gal most of the time. Dressing up for me is cords and a button-down shirt. Do any of you ladies have suggestions, specifically, about brands, etc that actually work well for normal-sized girls that are just disproportionately top-heavy?

Glad there's a thread like this!


----------



## akind1 (Jul 16, 2009)

Wish I had some recommendations . . .When I was more normal sized (in both areas) I wore a lot of NY and Company, but mostly the knits; the button downs just didn't work on me. Old Navy too I really like. I don't know where a friend of mine shops (she's big busted too, and like a size 0 or 2) . . . but she is very much a t-shirt and jeans gal. (should find out though!)

as for bathing suits - I am loving my tankini!


----------



## croleRN (Apr 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *greenbeanmama* 

As for laying down to nurse, I love it! My daughter is a squirmy wormy at night, so it's a good thing I have elasti-boob to stretch with her movements!

























But SOOO true!!!! I love night time with the elastaboobs!!!


----------



## Ambystoma (Mar 26, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *akind1*
The salesperson at Motherhood was like, you can find bras online (on their website) in your size. I was like, NOOOO, I can't! I looked already.

do any of you do underwire? I have been avoiding it (and sort of missing it - lift and separate, anyone?) for fear of mastitis and clogged ducts.

Yeah about motherhood. Even if they supposedly make a larger size, it's never in stock. I do underwire some days and camis other days. I like the support of underwire if I have to run to a committee meeting or something w/o DS, but I prefer camis for NIP.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *greenbeanmama* 
For some reason, I have figured out different holds for the left and right side, that aren't interchangeable at all. As for laying down to nurse, I love it! My daughter is a squirmy wormy at night, so it's a good thing I have elasti-boob to stretch with her movements!

I do this, too. I have different holds for left and right...neither are football. DS is too heavy and long.


----------



## kelly (Feb 2, 2002)

Right there with you. I am finding myself now squeezing into my old 40-Fs from my last pg, and it's not a good fit. I guess I will have to break down and order online. I hate the uni-boob feeling of tanks, so hopefully can avoid that.

I, too, love the elasti-boobs though! I can almost lay DS on my lap horizontally when NIP and if I lean over just a little or cross my legs he can reach just fine. Nighttime nursing is great too. He still has poor head control, though, so I have to hold the boob with one hand for him or the weight will sometimes just pull it out of his mouth.


----------



## lerlerler (Mar 31, 2004)

36G here (was an I when kids were newborns)

I actually have had very few bra problems... but my solution is controversial.

After 3 weeks? I switch to my regular underwire (industrial strength) bras (Wacoals. LOVE THEM!). I just pop the underwire OVER the boob to nurse (don't wear v neck tees or they stick out)

After over 5 years of nursing? I've never had duct issues or mastitis....

Do I recommend this? I don't want to be responsible for someone else's problems but I feel SO frumpy in nursing bras (and yes, I tried the anita). I'm in my 40s so they are not only big but well, let's just say that I need to shove 'em out of the way before I buckle my belt







(OK not THAT bad) but I need REAL support.

And if one more person told me how wonderful the back carry with a mei tai was I would scream! I had one. loved the front carry, but the straps on those things with a backs carry made me look like a circus act!! (the amazing boob mom).

I stuck to the sling...


----------



## pinky (Nov 21, 2001)

Hey there, I'm no longer nursing but did for 10 years straight. I'm a 36HH at the moment.

I've had good luck with Lands End for shirts--mostly I can wear their size L t-shirts, they're plenty big through the bust without being huge everywhere else. I bought an XL petite coat from them that fits me great. (In general, about 1 in 10 shirts I try on fit me, and I have a decent track record with Lands End. Plus they often have free shipping promotions.)

My hands down favorite nursing bra is this one. Yes, it comes from the UK, but the shipping is very reasonable. I still wear these bras sometimes even though I no longer need a nursing bra.

A great source for bras and swimwear is Bravissimo. They sell lots of bra-sized swimwear. I've had moderate luck with Lands End for swimsuits, but the Bravissimo ones really fit great. (Not a solution for those who need a NURSING swimsuit, but IME that was basically impossible to come by.


----------



## Maximeee (May 1, 2008)

I;m a 30-32 DDD/F... Drives me insane. Can not wait to have a reduction.


----------



## mnagi (Oct 5, 2005)

Just to second the recommendation for Bravissimo - I didn't love their nursing bras at all, but their selection of regular bras and swimwear is always great. And they also do a now fairly extensive line of clothing for us 'bigger boobed' ladies, which is definitely worth checking out for those of you who've mentioned having a hard time finding well fitting shirts etc. They size everything by regular (UK) clothes sizes, with 3 different variations in each for 'curvy', 'really curvy' or 'super curvy' boobs. Magic!

I have a gorgeous 5 month old - started as 32G pre-pregnancy, bought some 36H Anitas while I was pregnant which are now way too big in the back and small in the cup... Am nervous of getting resized and learning I just can't get decent bras in my new size!! I think I'm probably a 34I or J at this point. Will have to bite the bullet and get soon, as the saggy ill-fitting bra look and feel is really starting to get me down. I'm really not at all into clothes etc, but good bras are essentials to me. I'm wearing underwired Anitas, which I find v soft and comfortable compared to regular underwires, but used to wear Panache Tango. Am thinking of just getting some of those in my now-size and having them converted. Have any of you gone that route and how did it work out?


----------



## mnagi (Oct 5, 2005)

Oh and I was lucky enough to get several Boob tops on sale ($10!) which have saved my ability to NIP. Shirt plus cami worked well for us at home in the winter when he was a newborn, but nice to have some discretion, a single layer of clothing on hot days and to not have to lift my shirt from under my wrap. Was v lucky to get them on sale though. Seriously though, what is with the prices of nice nursing clothes!! They're hardly fancy designer items, after all they're destined to get covered in milk, drool, spit up and probably a range of other bodily fluids!!


----------



## PeachyKeen (Dec 13, 2009)

Jumping in here! I started out as a C but with first babe went to a D then back down. Second babe went up to a DD back down to a D. Third babe got back up to a DD and have remained there since. Im now on baby #4 and last measurement I am a 38F. I expect to get much bigger tho once my milk comes in after she is born.


----------



## greenbeanmama (Jul 14, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lerlerler* 
And if one more person told me how wonderful the back carry with a mei tai was I would scream! I had one. loved the front carry, but the straps on those things with a backs carry made me look like a circus act!! (the amazing boob mom).

Oh, I so totally agree! I have a homemade unpadded mei tai with really wide straps. I am fine with the back carry at home, but there is no way on earth that I would EVER do it in public! And, honestly, if there's even a chance of anyone stopping by, I won't do the back carry, cuz man, it just ain't pretty.


----------



## Dmitrizmom (Nov 11, 2002)

Joining in... Currently somewhere around a 36 G/H? I have a 34H nursing bra that fits/lifts/separates but isn't easy to nurse in. Have a couple 38 DDD bras from Lane Bryant that are my work horses - just pull 'em up over the top of the breast to nurse. Moving back into my 36G LB underwires for work.

I too am considering reduction when done with babies and nursing. First goal is some weight loss tho.


----------



## croleRN (Apr 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *greenbeanmama* 
Oh, I so totally agree! I have a homemade unpadded mei tai with really wide straps. I am fine with the back carry at home, but there is no way on earth that I would EVER do it in public! And, honestly, if there's even a chance of anyone stopping by, I won't do the back carry, cuz man, it just ain't pretty.

I am hoping I can use my wrap & do a tibetian or back pack rucksack...as DS gets better head control. I did love my Ergo for DD2 when she was older though! Although the MT would definitely "separate" the girls!!


----------



## KristyDi (Jun 5, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *greenbeanmama* 
Oh, I so totally agree! I have a homemade unpadded mei tai with really wide straps. I am fine with the back carry at home, but there is no way on earth that I would EVER do it in public! And, honestly, if there's even a chance of anyone stopping by, I won't do the back carry, cuz man, it just ain't pretty.









Yeah I don't do any carries that make crosses across my chest. It looks absurd. I tie all my MTs and wraps w/ ruck straps then finish Tibetian. Oh and I do BWCC w/ a chest belt since that sits above my boobs.

I never did figure out nursing in a carrier. I think because my boobs hang so low when they're loose that I just couldn't get dd low enough. If I lifted one w/ my hand then dd's head had to be so far out because of the bigness that both boob and her head didn't really fit in the carrier anymore.


----------



## Ambishop19 (Dec 7, 2009)

I am so glad I found this thread. I did a breastfeeding photo shoot with my friend (www.atmothersbreast.com). My friend is very small in the chest area, and I am very large. Maybe it was a mistake to take the pictures together, but I still love them! However, my friend posted the link on Facebook and her sister (who she isn't very close with and who is also very small) sent her a message not about how nice the pictures are, but only to say "Wow, Megan's boobs are big!" My friend is awesome and told her she was definitely wrong for being focused on the chest alone rather than the act of breastfeeding, but it still hurt. I also would have the reduction surgery done immediately if I were not nursing, but I would never give up the opportunity to nurse my son or a future child I may have.

Anyways, thanks for letting me vent. Also, thanks for all the bra recommendations. I'll have to check some of those out.


----------



## croleRN (Apr 6, 2006)

Megan... What GORGEOUS pictures!!! And I love your quote. I think for those who have never had - or at least been friends with "us" - they don't understand. I am sorry that her comments were so hurtful. I am so glad that you have a wonderful bond with your child.

And I think, at least personally, that breastfeeding - helps me to "deal" with this difficult area of body image. I have always had a difficult time w/ my body due to the large size of my breasts. I always feel like "here comes Heather's boobs." Because - let's face it, when people meet me, you can't help to focus on the "k's" BUT... they do have a purpose. And my three gorgeous babies are proof of it. It's almost cathartic.


----------



## BlueLeaf (Feb 8, 2010)

I hate that breasts are considered "fair game" as a topic of discussion. People love to point out to me that I have large breasts, and I have no idea what they expect to acomplish by doing so. Megan, I thought the pictures were lovely, and if your breasts were the first thing they focused on, there's something wrong with them. (edit to add: something wrong with the speaker, not your breasts!)


----------



## akind1 (Jul 16, 2009)

I agree, the pics are great!

that comment reminds me of something my sister did: posted a pic of me putt-putt golfing with an arrow pointed at my breasts and the caption was "gorgeous" or something. I mean, really? my sister? (yes it was a v-neck shirt, but still)

My breasts have always been large, and for some reason, a "fair game" topic . . . I don't mind really, but sometimes people don't realize they are being hurtful. Like my mother not wanting me to run because she was afraid my breasts would bounce up and hit my face (not sure this is possible).

I think the hardest part is there isn't anyone IRL that can really empathize.

Oh! I figured out how to BF while DS is in the carseat! hooray for large boobs!

and I don't know how you would nurse in a carrier either. maybe a sling or the moby. But defo not the ergo.


----------



## croleRN (Apr 6, 2006)

Quote:

Like my mother not wanting me to run because she was afraid my breasts would bounce up and hit my face (not sure this is possible).
















I'm so sorry!!! I can't believe someone actually thought that, especially your mom. Mine might be able to after I am done nursing my third kid.









I do try to joke around w/ DH & friends - that I will need that reduction - or I will have my jugs knocking my knees every time I try to walk. (Laughter is good medicine.)


----------



## SilaMarila (Oct 26, 2009)

I couldn't have spotted this thread on a better day! I must confess I had an "I HATE my boobs" meltdown today









Does anyone out there have suggestions where to purchase a bathing suit top that will cover these things??? I shed some tears over find NOTHING appropriate while shopping today...I haven't been measured since my breast feeding boobs kicked but I'm guessing I'm around a 36G. We took DS swimming for the first time last weekend and he loves it (I ended up wearing 2 of my pre baby tops that created almost appropriate coverage and support)! If you have had some bathing suit success please post!

I'm so frustrated by the "your boobs are HUGE" comments from my friends and co workers. I feel like they are so unproportionate with the rest of my body! My back always hurts, they crush me in my sleep, I wake up with major hot flashes, I'm over it and breastfeeding seems to have no end in sight! Ok, I'm done complaining for now...


----------



## Ambishop19 (Dec 7, 2009)

I got this top at Target (I hope that link works, I know it's really long) and have been really happy with it so far-

http://www.target.com/Plus-Size-Mero..._com_brand-bin


----------



## croleRN (Apr 6, 2006)

Early in the thread someone mentioned Bravissamo for swimsuits. I looked at them - they are bra sized for the Super curvey ... unfortunately - we are in a finance crunch; so I can't afford them.


----------



## akind1 (Jul 16, 2009)

I bought mine at Kohl's . . the support is great and it actually is pretty good coverage, and I am able to nurse in it. It's a tankini. Not bad, though I was willing to spend up to $100 on a suit, I spent 1/2 that.

While my band size is going down a little with weight loss (down 4-5 lbs from pre-baby weight!) the cup size doesn't seem to be going down any. I am 6 months PP . . . did any of you notice any reduction, ever? or maybe not until I am done nursing? which I probably won't be anytime in the forseeable future. *sigh* I've been large chested forever. but I'd like to buy victoria's secret again . . . or Target!


----------



## kms7z (Mar 24, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *akind1* 
While my band size is going down a little with weight loss (down 4-5 lbs from pre-baby weight!) the cup size doesn't seem to be going down any. I am 6 months PP . . . did any of you notice any reduction, ever? or maybe not until I am done nursing? which I probably won't be anytime in the forseeable future. *sigh* I've been large chested forever. but I'd like to buy victoria's secret again . . . or Target!

I measured a 34DD when my first son was 3 months old... By the time he was a year I was about 10 lbs less my pre-preg weight (I was a size 6) and my cupsize did go down to maybe a C or D (oh I miss those days!!!!). He was still nursing at that time, too. He is now turning 3 and I have a second son who is 3 months and am a 32F!!!! It is so difficult to shop for bras etc when your band size is so small. I have hope that my cupsize will decrease in 6-9 months...


----------



## lurve (May 5, 2006)

34H/I checking in here! tandem nursing. could feed a continent!


----------



## Dmitrizmom (Nov 11, 2002)

I got 3 tankini tops at Target a few weeks ago... they were clearanced for under $6. Wonderful fit - enough space for the wonder twins. I've been doing laps at the pool and they stay put and make me look good!







I haven't seen the same deal at their website as I got in the store.


----------



## croleRN (Apr 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lurve* 
34H/I checking in here! tandem nursing. could feed a continent!


----------



## LaydieBugs (Apr 9, 2010)

Ahhh! Thank you!

I had an extra cup size before I had the first pregnancy test, and I was an F before!

I'm plodding away with just 2 nursing bras (LO is 3 weeks old), both from Nordstrom. The Anita fits OK (it is an underwire) but I miss the nice shape of my Lane Bryant (Cacique) balconette. This Elle McPherson one Nordstrom sold me is cute but it's HORRIBLE for larger sizes. All they did was add an extra few rows of hooks to a 36, so the straps are too far to the side, and I don't know what's up with the cups. "Add more fabric" isn't the answer for big cup sizes!

I got some Target nursing tanks that everyone raves about ... but the full sling, you could see the "O" of the hole, and the side sling just seemed screwed up. But I haven't tried them on again since I started nursing - could be that now I'm less picky ;-) I just go braless at home (fortunately I don't leak at all) and keep rewashing the one Anita from when I go out.

Funny someone mentioned the football (clutch) hold felt really wrong: When I started, it was all that worked for me. Now I think I'm doing the cross cradle, or cradle, or whatever -- mostly because it lets me nurse without hands (using a Boppy).

Side-lieing works with a Boppy, but yeah -- SO hard to help him latch on. I made a mess of my trapezius muscles on both sides of my back, getting him and me into the right position.


----------



## curious&eager (Jul 1, 2008)

I'm a small person with a bit larger breasts. 30DD.

Trying to buy a nursing bra was a horrible experience. Not even a specialty shop could help. Why is a size 30 impossible to find?

I ended up with a sports stretchy 32-36D, but I would love something that fits better and offers some support for my breasts. Sadly, I have a one year old now, and I'm still wearing one of two sports nursing bras.

I'm so jealous when I see lots of nursing bras at Walmart/Target for cheap, but they start at a 36, maybe 34 if you're lucky.


----------



## Bebe's Mom (Jun 10, 2010)

Great thread!! I was a size D before pregnancy, now I am not sure what size I am now, but at least double what I was!! I had trouble finding clothes before I was pregnant, now it is almost impossible. I also want to get a reduction at some point. I can't wear underwires, I tried, but they are super painful for some reason, and annoying when trying to nurse. I am a uniboober too. The Target nursing tanks fit well, provide at least some support, and are the right price..They are holding up well too. Motherhood bras and nursing tanks are a waste of money, I couldn't find a bra that fit, and I bought a couple of nursing tanks from Motherhood which fell apart after the first month. I wear my nursing tanks 24/7, so they need to be indestructible.

I soo agree with the Mei Tei posts!!! I have a hard time with the back carry as well, I look like a freak!! I do love the mei tei for front and side carry, though. I also can't nurse with a sling, just doesn't work, my girls hang too low or nipples in the wrong place or something. BUT, I can sit cross legged with bebe in my lap and nurse hands free! AH, the little things..


----------



## lurve (May 5, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bebe's Mom* 
BUT, I can sit cross legged with bebe in my lap and nurse hands free! AH, the little things..

ha ha!! i am tandem nursing right now, hands free and as you can tell - typing and surfing on the internet!!


----------



## Delores (Jul 8, 2010)

Brand new to this, maybe you gals can help... I'm a 32G, and need to find a supportive nursing bra. Don't have a lot of money to waste on one that doesn't fit right. Am very desperate only have a few weeks til I go back to work and am very worried about return policies from places online (not very online savvy as you can tell) Any suggestions MUCH MUCH appreciated!!! Thanks!


----------



## akind1 (Jul 16, 2009)

herroom.com has a great return policy, and a great selection of nursing bras for all sizes.

that said, I love my bravado bras! supportive and not too much $$


----------



## physmom (Jun 15, 2009)

Oh wow, I wish I would've come across this sooner!!! I was a 36D pre-pregnancy. Now with a 1.5 year old nursling I'm something like a 36J (I haven't been measured recently, so I'm just guessing). It's sooo hard to find anything because most places answers are just to make the band bigger instead of the cup size, which leaves me sagging, and gives me HUGE backaches.









I just have one bra right now that I HATE but there's nowhere locally that sells bras in my size except for that shop that I bought my current one at. It's a great shop for breastfeeding moms but, ugh, I hate this bra! I really want one with underwire because without is just nowhere near enough support for me and I feel like they are hanging down to my ankles!

Oh, and I so had family members constantly worrying that DD would suffocate when she was a newborn.









I also HATE all nursing wear because there's just nothing that fits well. I end up having to get gigantic sizes that just never look good. I know I'm carrying some extra baby weight but I have a feelling a good portion is in my breasts.

BTW, how do you guys exercise? I have one sports bra that is way too small that has to be coupled with another bra of mine (that doesn't fit right by at least has a lot of support), it's the only way I get through an exercise routine (and I normally end up with the 4 boob look by the end







).


----------



## ssh (Aug 12, 2007)

Having a good fit can make a big difference. I was wearing a 38 H in medela nursing bra and I'm in a 38 K goddess bra now. The back aches are gone and the bra doesn't move. You know shift during the day because it really doesn't fit right. I got it from Herroom. No where local sells my size.

My 4.5 year old DD weaned herself around last October, but my boobs are still the same size. As for exercise, I walk, stationary bike and lift weights. So nothing too high impact. I've also noticed my boobs get bigger with each kid, I only have 2, but they stay bigger.


----------



## smpayne (Oct 21, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *akind1* 
I was wearing Lane Bryant bras while pregnant and pre-pregnancy. My problem was the G sized UW bra fabric came up really high on the sides and that was extremely uncomfortable.

I removed the small piece of extra boning on the sides - it made a huge difference.

Moving Comfort has great super comfortable and supportive sports bras for DD/E sizes although they are about $50-$60. I know, not breastfeeding related, but it took me years to find someone who made a sports bra in my size so I thought I would pass along the information.

15 years ago, when I needed good nursing bras in larger sizes (38 DDD/E/F), they were impossible to find. Didn't think to look online back then.


----------



## wishin'&hopin' (Jun 2, 2008)

Before pregnancy I wore an E and wore the moving comfort sports bras for running. Now that I'm in a 36/38 J I'm not sure I'll be running anymore







My new favorite bras are the Fancee Free ones I got from Motherwear. They fit really well--but I also leak all the time and have a messy eater







so I have to change bras sometimes mid-day. On the plus side, in the Fancee Free bra I can nurse with one hand--really good breast support while nursing! I tried to bf while wearing the babe but couldn't figure out how to get the baby and the nipple anywhere near the same place









The motherwear tops I own are discrete for NIP, but not terribly flattering--the frump factor is pretty high. I'm doing a wedding in August and trying to figure out what to wear.

I do find that the weight of my own breasts if I lie on my side all night (baby next to me) lends to clogged ducts--ouch!

The elliptical machine is a relatively bounceless option...but anyone want to recommend something in a J that works as a sports bra?









I did try the Mei Tai high back carry and it worked well...I didn't even think about trying the crossed straps over the front! I do find tho that the woven wrap gives me some lovely extra boob support


----------



## lerlerler (Mar 31, 2004)

SPorts bra? No.
Sports bras? Yes

I wear my best supportive bra with one of those generic sports boob smashers OVER it.

And voila! I can do jumping jacks!


----------



## croleRN (Apr 6, 2006)

Last kiddo - I found a "Glamorise" sports bra at JCPenny - online. But I was a G/H then; now I am a 34K; so Sports bra's are hard to find. But I actually ran a mini-Marathon in that one. (However I did do the generic boob smasher thing over - just for a little extra bounce control.)
I am too afraid to even attempt running now. I have such neck & back issues w/ just normal day stuff. Too bad - b/c that is a great stress reliever for me.


----------

